# Xzilon Exterior Protectant



## loccarso (Apr 10, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with this protectant that is offered at the dealership when you purchase a trailer? They offered to do the inside and outside of the trailer for $790.00. It is supposed to protect against yellowing, oxidation and fading, water spotting, rust spots, etc. Kinda pricey, but if it works well it might be worth it.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

If they don't 100% unlimited guarantee satisfaction, it's BS. It's also easy to get out of that warranty because they just have to claim you didn't wash and treat the rig every week or whatever unrealistic requirement they can dream up. If so, then what's the point of it? Save the $800 and wash your rig every so often. It's hard to believe any can of junk will preserve a decades long problem with trailers. If it's so good why don't trailer manufacturers put this on at the factory?

Salesmen are not your friends even if they are a relative. They just love you for your money.


----------

